
Corporate Innovation: Pushing and Pulling Startups - peignoir
https://medium.com/@peignoir/push-and-pull-a-new-way-to-build-your-corporate-innovation-strategy-9921cede65b3#.zg3f1jrdv
======
chetatkinsdiet
A really good read- we don't spend enough time talking about the strategy for
startups as it relates to larger companies. We talk about disrupt, disrupt,
disrupt, but it doesn't always have to be that way. When aligned properly a
larger company can pull a startup upwards.

